# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Quimera: Almacenamiento de energía a gran escala mediante baterías

## F. Lázaro

Demoledora entrada de Roger Andrews en el blog de Energy Matters sobre el mito del almacenamiento a gran escala mediante baterías. El coste que tendría este sistema sería prohibitivo, es totalmente inviable pese a los profetas que afirman lo contrario.




> http://euanmearns.com/the-holy-grail...ttery-storage/
> 
> *The Holy Grail of Battery Storage*
> 
> *Posted on August 18, 2016 by Roger Andrews*
> 
> A recent Telegraph article claims that storage battery technology is now advancing so fast that “we may never again need to build 20th Century power plants in this country, let alone a nuclear white elephant such as Hinkley Point” and that the “Holy Grail of energy policy” that will make this solution economically feasible – a storage battery cost of $100/kWh – will be reached in “relatively short order”. This brief post shines the cold light of reality on these claims by calculating battery storage costs based on the storage requirements for specific cases estimated in previous Energy Matters posts. It is found that installing enough battery storage to convert intermittent wind/solar generation into long-term baseload generation increases total capital costs generally by factors of three or more for wind and by factors of ten or more for solar, even at $100/kWh. Clearly the Holy Grail of energy policy is still a long way off.
> 
> First a simple calculation. $100/kWh = $100,000/MWh = $100 million/GWh = $100 billion/TWh. If everyone is happy with this we can proceed. (Note that all the costs listed in this post are in US dollars unless otherwise specified).
> ...

----------

Jonasino (22-ago-2016)

----------


## termopar

Que números tan disparatados tomados de proyectos pilotos y en situaciones de mix no combinados. Esto sería como ver proyecciones de la tecnología solar en el año 2000. No borréis el hilo que en el tiempo dará que hablar. A este señor le gusta hacer la cuenta de la vieja. Suponer que el respaldo sólo se hará con almacenamiento de energía a gran escala mediante baterías, es el primer error.

----------


## termopar

Como ya se habia comentado, ya podemos empezar a renovar las estimaciones previas:




> *El coste de las baterías se reducirá en un 50% en los próximos dos años*
> 
> Por Laura Ojea - 05/12/2016
> 
> Uno de los elementos básicos para un cambio de modelo energético es el desarrollo y uso masivo de las baterías. El almacenamiento de la energía es el Santo Grial para la revolución del vehículo eléctrico o para asentar definitivamente la fotovoltaica y otras renovables como fuente principal del mix energético. Sin embargo, su todavía alto coste frena el esperado acelerón.
> 
> Por eso es importante saber cuál es el potencial de reducción de costes de las baterías a medio plazo. La AIE, en su informe Global EV Outlook 2016, señala que desde 2008 el coste de las baterías se ha divido por cuatro, mientras que la densidad de las mismas -para almacenar energía- se ha multiplicado por cinco. Y aún así es insuficiente.
> 
> “La fotovoltaica necesitará del almacenamiento energético y existe un gran potencial de reducción de costes de las baterías, su trayectoria se empieza a parecerse a la de los paneles”, confirma Patricio Peral, director de Desarrollo de Negocio de Albufera Energy Storage, en un debate organizado en el III Foro Solar de UNEF.
> ...


Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/el...imos-dos-anos/

----------


## termopar

> *La ‘Champions’ del almacenamiento se juega en California*
> 
> Por José A. Roca - 02/02/2017
> 
> En los últimos días California ha visto cómo cuatro grandes sistemas de almacenamiento se han conectado a la red. En total 77,5 MW, protagonizados por Greensmith, Tesla y AES. Esta última reclama para sí el título del mayor sistema de almacenamiento del mundo de baterías de ion-litio por su sistema de 30 MW en Escondido, en el Sur de California. Los sistemas se han desarrollado para corregir los problemas de Southern California Edison en Aliso Canyon, y todos se han realizado en un tiempo récord.
> 
> Las tres compañías han celebrado esta semana la finalización de sus proyectos de almacenamiento a gran escala con baterías de ion-litio, que se han conectado a la red para hacer frente a la escasez de energía generada tras la fuga de gas de Aliso Canyon, justo seis meses después de que los reguladores emitieran la oferta de almacenamiento de emergencia.
> 
> Tesla ha inaugurado oficialmente un sistema de almacenamiento de 20 MW / 80 MWh en el sur de California, compuesto de 396 sistemas de baterías Powerpack y 24 inversores. Se trata de uno de los mayores sistemas de almacenamiento conectados a la red hasta la fecha.
> ...


Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/la...en-california/

Y según tengo entendido GM ya tiene precios para baterías de automóviles en los 145€/kWh, y Tesla dice que para el 2020 sus baterías estarán en los 80 €/kWh

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Tesla dice que para el 2020 sus baterías estarán en los 80 €/kW


¿kW qué? Porque no es lo mismo 1 mSv/h que 1 mSv/año... a ver si ponemos bien las unidades.

Si para 2020 el precio de esas baterías es de 80€/KWh, quiere decir que para poder almacenar la producción de Almaraz durante un solo día habría que gastarse en baterías algo más de 4.000 mill. de euros, eso sin sumar el coste del edificio donde estarían alojadas, la instalación eléctrica, el acoplamiento de todas las baterías, reguladores y resto de equipos asociados. Con lo que costarían las baterías para almacenar la producción de dos días, te construyes una central nuclear nueva.

En fin, que como reza el título del hilo... el almacenamiento de energía a gran escala mediante baterías es pura quimera.

----------

Jonasino (02-feb-2017)

----------


## termopar

kwh, pero a lo que me refiero es que siguen bajando y bajando y no se quedarán ahí. no creo que los californianos, ingleses o alemanes no hayan hecho ya las cuentas, y son los que están pensando en este tipo de instalaciones.

Y si hay instalaciones ya en funcionamiento, no son una quimera. Para estabilizar la red, desde luego ya sirven.

----------


## termopar

Promotor privado, nada de subvenciones, nada de quimeras. Pues parece que le están quitando poco a poco la razón al sr. Andrews y sus acólitos, y como era de esperar, poco han durado sus pronósticos. 




> *
> A Tesla le sale un duro rival en Australia: Lyon Group construirá la mayor planta de almacenamiento fotovoltaico del mundo*
> 
> Por José A. Roca - 31/03/2017
> 
> El desarrollador de proyectos de energía renovable australiano, Lyon Group, acaba de anunciar que en los próximos meses iniciará la construcción del proyecto Riverland Solar Storage en Australia del Sur, una instalación que será la mayor planta de almacenamiento fotovoltaico del mundo y el mayor parque solar de Australia.
> 
> El desarrollador del proyecto, que supondrá una inversión de 1.000 millones de dólares australianos  (algo más de 700 millones de euros), señaló que la planta incluirá 330MW de energía solar fotovoltaica y un sistema de almacenamiento en baterías de 100 MW / 400MWh, comenzará a ser operativo a finales de este año.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/a-...ico-del-mundo/

----------

